# onmouse over problem



## untread (27. März 2002)

```
<tr onmouseover="untread01.style.backgroundColor='eedd00'" onmouseout="untread01.style.background='url(bilder\team01-untermenue.gif'">
						<td style="font-family:'Verdana';font-size:'8pt'" ID=untread01><a href="--- link ---"><p id="text01">untread*-</a></p></td>
				
					</tr>
```

also als hg hab ich ueber die ganze tabelle eine gif datei verwendet!!jetzt will ich aber, dass, wenn ich ueber den link fahre er gelb wird (so wie halt eingestellt ist) und beim herunterfahren der maus wieder den ursprünlgichen hintergrund hat...wie geht das?


----------



## braindad (27. März 2002)

hmm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich dir ja >>hier<< schon erzählt, das man einem <tr> keine weiteren werte zuweisen kann, da dies nicht html-konform ist.
dann hast du dort von mir den tipp mit dem background-image-wechsel bekommen, ohne ein dankeswort (was wirklich zu erwarten gewesen wäre  ). naja, das nur so anbei...

zum thema: du hast alles möglich falsch definiert. ich habs unten mal ins reine geschreiben, allerdings nicht getestet - deine frage ist nämlich so gut formuliert, dass da kaum einer hier im forum was mit anfangen kann und von daher auch keiner weiß, worauf du hinaus willst...


```
<tr>
  <td onmouseover="untread01.style.backgroundcolor='EEDD00'" onmouseout="untread01.style.background='url(bilder/team01-untermenue.gif)';" style="font-family:verdana; font-size:8pt;" id="untread01">
    <p id="text01"><a href="--- link ---">untread*-</a></p>
  </td>
</tr>
```


----------



## untread (27. März 2002)

hm ok thx ....
zum danke sagen: 
1. normal sag i entweder im vorasu oder danach thx ...sry fuers vergessen 
2. 50 % schaun sich die frage e kein 2. mal an ...aber egal


zur frage so wie dus mir schon mal erklaert hast hab ichs schon verstanden aber hier is ja die gif datei net im <td>tag sondern 
im <table> und des umfasst 4 weitere links und dann haett ich gedacht das das wieder anders gehn wuerde..


----------



## untread (27. März 2002)

nochwas ! das mit dem <tr> zuweisen klappt aber bei mir...


```
<tr onmouseover="news01.style.backgroundColor='#eedd00';" onmouseout="news01.style.backgroundColor='#f4f4f4';">
    <td bgcolor="eeeeee" ID=news01 border="0"><a href="-----seite-----">&nbsp;&nbsp;&raquo;News</a></td>
</tr>
```


ich hab deinen text ausprobiert ...gehn tuts, aber nur beim ersten mal wenn ich drueberfahre...dann wird er wieder ganz normal unterstrichen!!!!


----------



## untread (27. März 2002)

so der folgende code funkt jetzt ...


```
<tr onmouseover="untread.style.backgroundColor='eedd00'" onmouseout="untread.style.background='url(bilder\team01-untermenue.gif)'">
  						<td ID=untread border="1">
   							<p id="text01"><a href="--- link ---">untread*-</a></p>
  						</td>
					</tr>
```

thx fuers helfen...


----------

